
Catalan leader opens door to secession from Spain after vote - BafS
https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-spain-politics-catalonia/catalan-leader-opens-door-to-secession-from-spain-after-vote-idUKKCN1C60Y6
======
DigitalJack
From my narrow viewpoint provided by a few news outlets, it seems to me that
Spain is handling this wrong at every turn.

Good grief, declare the vote invalid/ineffective or whatever, but let them
vote. Censoring the web, apps, arresting political dissenters, blockading
polling places, violent altercations with riot police.

All because people want to vote.

Spain is proving themselves to be a country worthy of seceding from.

~~~
throw54672
> All because people want to vote.

No, they voted the very same referendum, but non-binding, in 2014 without
problems. But this time they wanted to make it binding despite warnings from
the gov that it's illegal as per the Spanish constitution.

~~~
smsm42
If it's illegal per Spanish constitution, they can't make it binding. That's
like I hold a vote in my house that I won't pay taxes anymore. Not paying
taxes is illegal, so the vote result is of no legal consequence, but if police
would show up and beat me up for having the vote, that would still be a gross
violation of my rights. I think Spanish government shot itself in the foot
massively here.

------
Koshkin
Hmm... The question of taxation. Independence Day. Sound familiar?

